# Can I put an air freshner in my rabbit's room?



## JoeClark (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello again! I believe my bun, Sirius, is in her puberty stage. That being said, her poops stink. They stink so bad! Oh my word..... Whenever I walk by her room, I feel like the whole room reeks of her poo..... Not okay. I JUST cleaned her litterboxes, so that's not it..... And I just wiped down the bottom of her cage with white vinegar.... AND today I bought a cage freshner spray from Petco to spritz in her litters and her cage. (this particular spray is unscented, yet is supposed to break up the ammonia smell and such in bunny waste.)
But I'm SO worried that the room still stinks. And that my rabbit might stink if the room stinks? I cleaned her scent glands on her little bunny butt today, hoping that will help. They weren't even that bad. No residue; just the gross skunky smell they're supposed to have.... Lol.
Anyways, for my main question.... Can I put an air freshner in her room without hurting her lungs, or even eyes, or hurting anything else? It won't be anywhere that she can eat it or get to it, of course. There's a tall desk in this/her room I can set them on. I'm thinking one or two of those cone shaped ones that ware out every so often.... Or the box-type ones with the squishy scent beads in the base, and a lid with holes on top. Or, if the scent really won't budge, could I use a wax melter, candle, and/or plug-in scent diffuser in there without harm being done to her? I would LOVE to use a wax melter or candle in there honestly, but I haven't for fear of upsetment to her and/or her health.

I will also note that as Sirius is being trained, she is confined to this one small room. It'll be that way until she is spayed And ESPECIALLY until she is fully litter trained, lol. (Having trouble still; if you would like to help me on that topic of mine, please feel free to find it on my page!) So eventually when she (ideally) has free roam of the house, I have air freshners, and a wax melter, and all sorts of other smelly-goods placed throughout our house. I REALLY don't want to part with them. I'm a smell-good fanatic! I own over 25 bottles of perfume, LOL. 

So what's safe and what's not? Is it okay as long as the window is open and/or a fan is on? (that's usually how it is, unless it gets chilly outside.)
Please Help.
Thanks !
I didn't find the right solution from the internet.
References:
- http://www.binkybunny.com/FORUM/tabid/54/aft/162247/Default.aspx
- Device Explainer Video Examples


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 24, 2017)

Personally I don't trust them. I don't think those fumes are safe to breathe continuously. If you clean the litter box daily with a half and half vinegar water solution that really should suffice. I'm sure when she is spayed the smell will subside quite a bit. Perhaps you could crack a window? Sorry your girl is so smelly...


----------



## mark (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey Joe, you might want to consider a "best of both worlds" approach - keep your air freshener just outside of that room (in the hallway, or nearby?) so that when you or other people pass by the room, you'll smell the air freshener rather than the rabbit. That way the rabbit doesn't have to suffer the smell of the air freshener. Just a thought ... 

I think you're right on with your instinct that the rabbit has a much more sensitive sense of smell than people do (most animals have us beat in that regard). Personally I would try to avoid putting a "good smelling" air freshener thing in there with them.

Another thing you may consider might be one of those "air purifier" things, though I don't know if it would be effective against the smell (as opposed to dust, etc.). 

I bet that once you get her spayed, that the smell will subside. Our male rabbit really does not smell very much, and he is still intact and is in the puberty stage as well (we're about to have him fixed). Good luck, hang in there - they are worth the trouble since they are such great pets, IMO.


----------

